# because this Sigma camera wasn't odd-looking enough before?



## ScottyP (Dec 18, 2014)

New viewfinder attachment for sigma. 

http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/12/sigma-lvf-01-lcd-viewfinder-release-january/


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 18, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> New viewfinder attachment for sigma.
> 
> http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/12/sigma-lvf-01-lcd-viewfinder-release-january/



Wow +1


----------

